# Small coffe shop - 20 covers...



## Angel (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking for advice for a new shop in Northamptonshire...

Local suppliers for...

Coffee

Tea

Food

etc etc

Thansk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. If you have specific questions, maybe start a thread in the Coffee Industry section.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you done any research yourself?


----------

